# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad Lifespans

## Logan

So we all know as toad keepers that toads are relatively long lived animals. Some times living up to fourty years. Now, I was wondering, can living in a small cage affect the lifespan? I've felt very bad since I moved my Lola into a 12x12x18 exo terra since I had to move to the third floor of an apartment. Good news is though, I've never seen her so active, so good at catching food, and such vibrant skin colors. She has also always been abot 2 and a half inches long, so the cage is still quite big for her.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Strider18

A small cage shouldn't affect lifespan as far as I know. But it seems that most toads and frogs live from 2-20+ years old! It is good that she is active and moving about. Do you know what kind of toad she is?

----------


## Logan

Lola is an anaxyrus americanus. She turns three on July 5th!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Strider18

It is possible that she is an adult already since their size ranges from 2 inches to 3.5 inches. And that cage should be a good size for her, to big of a cage could make it harder for her to hunt for food which can be worse than having a cage that is a the right size for her. I hope this helps!

----------


## Logan

Thank you so much, I've been keeping toads since I was five, never have I worried so much about them! Lola has always been my favorite...


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------


## Strider18

No problem  :Smile:  Your toad should live a long happy life!

----------

